# Pepto Bismol.....



## bramhendra (Jun 17, 2004)

I have suffered from IBS-D for a long long time, luckily not of a very severe form. I find that Pepto Bismol gives me some relief from these symptoms. I wonder if this can be taken on a regular basis. I would appreciate any input from other useres. Thanks.


----------



## brensbaby (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi, Yes i take pepto too, i find it very affective for my symptoms which include sickness and abdominal pain


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi K. V. Rao, I have IBS D and have used Pepto Bismol for years daily. Then I switched to kaopectate and found even better results. I still use it when I have flare-ups. Take Care,Robin


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pepto can be taken regularly for extended periods, but do watch the dosages.For a study on odor they did like 8 doses (I think 16 is the maximum) a day for like 6 weeks (it will cut down the sulferous odor of gas for some people).If you are maxing out your dose regularly it may be good to take breaks periodically. You can eventually build to a bismuth toxicity. But it seems to take a bit to do that, and it generally is reversible.K.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

I would love to take something like bismuth but i cannot get past the taste of consistency. Any suggestions?


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi squeaker,I know the taste is pretty bad. The peppermint kaopectate tastes the best for me. I just pinch my nose and drink it fast. The liquid seems to work well with coating calming the spasms. where if I take Imodium pills it seems I don't get any relief.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, don't you love those TV commercials for Pepto Bismol? Where all the people are lined up holding their stomachs, butts, etc.Potty humor to sell a product.also have noticed for a while there were a lot of commercials for imodium..people on vacation taking their "one dose" that would clear it up. But at least on the channels I watch, I'll bet it's been a year since I've seen one.But- I was interested in the post because way back as a teenager, I don't think imodium was around. I drank Kaopectate and Pepto Bis. both just gross, but they did seem to work. I have not used them in years...may try again. YOu don't read much on here about those meds...the biggest over the counter is imodium.Does any scientific person out there know how they differ with the manner they treat diarrhea?Jeanne


----------



## bramhendra (Jun 17, 2004)

I thank you all for your prompt responses.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

You know, I started using Pepto (liquid) a couple of days ago, and I feel really normal. I take a dose just every other day, and for four days of normalcy, I think it's great. I don't always have D, but it seems to help so much with the bloating, nausea and pain. I am surprised myself that more people don't talk about this medicine too.What about bismuth toxicity? What does this mean?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I too think Pepto is great. Especially for stomach bugs. Here are some of the symptoms of bismuth toxicity http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...6&dopt=Abstract I think if you take 8 oz every day for several weeks you get it and it is reversible. If you take just one dose every day - it should be fine.Read how it works, all the side effects etc here http://www.drugs.com/MMX/Bismuth_Subsalicylate.html


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks Bonniei--that is great information. I doubt I am at risk for bismuth toxicity (2 T every other day is not enough). But fascinating...and I am still wondering why PB hasn't had more air time on this message board? One week of it and I already feel a thousand times better!Take care,Robert


----------



## Andie (Nov 15, 2004)

I can't stand Pepto Bismol. yuck*But for a while there I had Maalox to coat and soothe the works.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The taste is a bit hard to get used to but there are tablets where you don't get that taste. I think the bad taste is worth it, every ml of it. I think Americans are big on taste and that is why it hasn't gone down well here. I believe that sometimes one can get D just because of a bug and Pepto sure helps with that. I think just for the protection from bugs that it affords it is worth it.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

But I think the liquid is more effective than the pills or the chewables. FAR MORE EFFECTIVE, but this is very subjective.By the way, when I take antacids and antidiarrheals, I actually get stomach/intestinal pain. I don't have any pain with IBS (well, 99% of the time I don't) until I take these. It stops the gas and D but causes cramps for me. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

You think the liquid is more effective than the pills? - I've wondered for ages but been to afraid to try. I've had quite severe pains just this morning off the Immodium. Had to go to loo about 5 times which is a lot for me. Prob my own fault had salmon and salad last night







took one before I went to bed but this morning was awful and I had to take more.I always comforted myself that is worked quickly but on this site i've read it takes about 2 hours to work - so that started to worry me. aaahh.I'm now very tempted to try pepto.


----------



## bramhendra (Jun 17, 2004)

I see that some persons do not like the taste of Pepto Bismol. If it is mixed with water, it becomes quite palatable. This is what I do.


----------

